# Scare the crap outta you?



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice, but a bit pricey.

http://www.pyramidcollection.com/itemdy00.asp?c=&T1=P29336&SKW=+toilet&PageNo=1


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Funny, from "a catalog of personal growth and exploration".


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The Mrs. would want us to leave the seat UP! YAY!


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

That is by far the coolest toilet seat I have seen. I wonder if there are matching toothbrush holders, etc?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

....Scare the crap outta you.


Funny. Made me laugh. 

I'm gonna buy one.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i want one....why can't they just say toliet seat? commode geez


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

We could make our own toilet seat outta foam for WAY LESS!!!!!
Come on fellow prop makers!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I want one!!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I know Interior Designers that would say that toliet seat was horribly wrong.
I cant imagine why........


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

That would be pretty easy to replicate i think just using a white toilet seat and the "prop"er paints and such..Maybe i try it...................


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats cool
Thats a great catalog too.

I'll be looking forward to it Ghoul!!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

heh, so wrong...


----------

